# bcm4322

## ciscokid

Hi

This is my first time using gentoo, i've been a debian guy untilnow. I have a macbook 5,5. I got everything set up correctly except for the wireless configuration. I emerged broadcom-sta and also compiled my kernel according to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook_Pro#WiFi for bcm4322. It seems that something is wrong with eth1 though.These are my outputs

iwconfig

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:44 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

lspci

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Host Bridge (rev b1)
> 
> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP79 Memory Controller (rev b1)
> 
> 00:03.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP79 LPC Bridge (rev b3)
> ...

 

ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:b0:e0:ca:5e  
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.1.101  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> 
>           inet6 addr: fe80::226:b0ff:fee0:ca5e/64 Scope:Link
> ...

 

/etc/conf.d/net

[/quote]config_eth0=("dhcp")

modules=(wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="=Dwext"

config_eth1=("dhcp")

[quote]

i've tried following the gentoo handbook, but it gives me this problem

when i try

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d
> 
> ln -s net.lo net.eth1
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 

i get

 *Quote:*   

>  * Caching service dependencies ...
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net: line 9: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net: line 10: syntax error: unexpected end of file
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

First it's :

```

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="Dwext" 

```

Also, can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## ciscokid

iwlist scan 

 *Quote:*   

> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> 
> sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
> ...

 

wpa_supplicant.conf

 *Quote:*   

> cat: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf: No such file or directory"

 

----------

## mikegpitt

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> First it's :
> 
> ```
> 
> modules=("wpa_supplicant")
> ...

 

Don't you need spaces before and after the quotes, like this?

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )
```

Does this card require the broadcom firmware to work properly?

----------

## d2_racing

What happens, if you run this :

```

# ifconfig eth1 up

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## ciscokid

```
MacZilla runlevels # ifconfig eth1 up

MacZilla runlevels # iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument

MacZilla runlevels # dmesg | tail

[   72.612509] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE

[   72.612514] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Sense Key : Hardware Error [current] 

[   72.612519] Info fld=0x837e

[   72.612521] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] Add. Sense: Internal target failure

[   72.612527] sr 1:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Read(10): 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

[   72.612536] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0

[   72.612540] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0

[   72.612544] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 1

[  390.298897] korgac used greatest stack depth: 3968 bytes left

[ 3071.729087] eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## ciscokid

it does require the license, and i have the license downloaded and installed. I had to go install the broadcom license and add it to my make.conf just to be able to install broadcom-sta

----------

## mikegpitt

 *ciscokid wrote:*   

> it does require the license, and i have the license downloaded and installed. I had to go install the broadcom license and add it to my make.conf just to be able to install broadcom-sta

 The message about the license is related to /dev/sr0, which is your cdrom device.  Instead post this:

```
dmesg | grep eth1
```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this too :

```

# emerge -pv broadcom-sta

```

----------

